#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Top Universities in UK - Best Universities in UK

## lovejain

_Hi!  This is lovely, an education expert for  education in UK. I have written about education in UK, what  you all   students need to know before you plan to study in UK._

*Top Ten Universities In United Kingdom*

*Studying in UK is a dream of many students who want to pursue their education from a reputed country, known for it's quality education.Explore this article to find which college is best for your education.
*

*Rank
*
*University Name
*
*Description and statistics*

*# 1*
*University of Cambridge*
Cambridge alumni loom large in the making of the modern world: Newton on  laws and motion; Rutherford splitting the atom; Darwin on evolution. Founded in  1209 by Oxford scholars who quit after a dispute with the local  citizenry, Cambridge now employs more than 8,500 staff and has over  18,300* 

Foundation year:-*1201
*Year of Recognition*:-1231
*Tution Range    * *Undergraduate students:-*17,500-20,000 US$
*                        Post Graduate:-*15,000-17,500 US$ 
* Total enrollment:-* 20,000-24,999

*# 2*
*    University of Oxford*
Twenty-six British prime ministers, at least 30 other world leaders, 12  saints and 20 archbishops of Canterbury have been Oxonians. Oxford  virtually invented college life in the 13th century. The worlds  third-oldest surviving university offers approximately 12,000  undergraduates a choice of 38 colleges 

*Foundation year:-1096
Year of Recognition:-1248
Tution Range       Undergraduate students:-*over 20,000 US$
*                                                    Post Graduate:-*over 20,000 US$
* Total enrollment:-* 20,000-24,999

*# 3*
*University of Edinburgh*
When Scotland gained this, its fourth university, in 1582, England had  only two. Today, it has more than 24,000 students  three times as many  as its staff complement  and an annual turnover exceeding 400 million.  Edinburgh has seven campuses, the newest being the Chancellors  Building site, home to a 40 million medical school connected to  Edinburgh Royal Infirmary by a warren of corridors
*
Foundation year:- 1582
Year of Recognition:- Privy council
Tution Range        Undergraduate students:-*15,000-17,500 US$
*                                                     Post Graduate:-*15,000-17,500 US$
* Total enrollment:-* 20,000-24,999

*# 4
*
*University College London
*
University College London (UCL) is a public research university located in London, United Kingdom and the oldest and largest constituent college of the federal University of London. Founded in 1826, UCL was the first university institution to be founded in London and the first in England to be established on an entirely secular basis

*Foundation year:-*1826*
Year of Recognition:-*1977
*Tution Range    Undergraduate students:-*17,500-20,000 US$
*                          Post Graduate:-*17,500-20,000 US$
*Total enrollment:-*20,000-24,999

*# 5
*
*Imperial College London

*
With an emphasis on research, Imperial has four faculties  medicine, natural science, engineering and business. Founded in 1907 as a constituent college of the University of London, it became independent in 2007. Its main campus in Londons museum quarter and seven others house more than 1,200 scholars and around 13,000 students.

*Foundation year:-*1907
*Year of Recognition:-*1907*
Tution Range    Undergraduate students:-*over 20,000 US$
*                          Post Graduate:-*over 20,000 US$
*Total enrollment:-*10,000-14,999

*# 6
*
*The University of 
     Manchester
*
The University of Manchester is a public research university located in  Manchester, United Kingdom. It is a "red brick" university and a member  of the Russell Group of research-intensive British universities and the  N8 Group. The university was formed in October 2004 by the merger of the  Victoria University of Manchester (which was commonly known as the  University of Manchester) and UMIST (University of Manchester Institute  of Science and Technology)

*Foundation year:-*1824
*Year of Recognition:*-1903
*Tution Range    Undergraduate students:-*15,000-17,500 US$
*                          Post Graduate:-* 17,500-20,000 US$
*Total enrollment:-* 35,000-39,999

*# 7
*
*University of Glasgow*
The University of Glasgow is the fourth-oldest university in the English-speaking world and one of Scotland's four ancient universities. Located in Glasgow, the university was founded in 1451 and is presently one of seventeen British higher education institutions ranked amongst the top 100 of the world.

*Foundation year:-* 1451*
Year of Recognition:-* Privy Council*
Tution Range    Undergraduate students:-*12,500-15,000 US$ 
*                          Post Graduate:-*12,500-15,000 US$
*Total enrollment:-*20,000-24,999

*# 8
*
*University of Warwick
*
The University of Warwick (informally Warwick University or Warwick) is a public research university located in Coventry, United Kingdom. The university was founded in 1965 as part of a government initiative to expand access to higher education and Warwick Medical School was opened in 2000.

*Foundation year:-* 1965*
Year of Recognition:-* 1965
*Tution Range    Undergraduate students:-*15,000-17,500 US$
*                          Post Graduate:-*15,000-17,500 US$
*Total enrollment:-* 25,000-29,999

*# 9*
*University of Southampton*
The University of Southampton is a British public university located in the city of Southampton, England, a member of the Russell Group. The origins of the university can be dated back to the founding of the Hartley Institution in 1862 by Henry Robertson Hartley. In 1902, the Institution developed into the Hartley University College, with degrees awarded by the University of London. 

*Foundation year:-*1902
*Year of Recognition:-* 1952
*Tution Range    Undergraduate students:-* 12,500-15,000 US$
*                          Post Graduate:-*Not reported
*Total enrollment:-*20,000-24,999

*# 10*
*Newcastle University*
Newcastle University is a major research-intensive university located in Newcastle upon Tyne in the north-east of England. It was established as a School of Medicine and Surgery in 1834 and became the University of Newcastle upon Tyne by an Act of Parliament in August 1963. Newcastle University is a member of the Russell Group, an association of research-intensive UK universities.
*
Foundation year:-* 1834*
Year of Recognition:-* 1963
*Tution Range    Undergraduate students:-* 20,000 US$   
*                          Post Graduate:-*20,000 US$
*Total enrollment:-* 20,000-24,999








_If You have any query regarding the education in UK.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Can anyone suggest top universities and intake for spring in different universities for Master's degree in abroad? Top Universities in USA - Best Universities in USA for Higher Education List of Government Universities in Australia - Government Universities in Australia Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price Australian universities - Universities in Australia - University of australia

----------

